# Cap Light



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I googled stick up puck lights and found this.

http://www.asseenontvguys.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=180


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

get some 12v led lights and mount them in cap, with a toggle switch on dash to control them. A 6' flexible strip will give you light everywhere, they are cheap, bright and easy to install


----------

